# URGENT: TX Rescue shutting down: 198 dogs need immediate placement!



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Permission to crosspost!



Hello all, 

Please pass this information to everyone you can to help move these dogs into other rescues or permanent homes. They have predominantly German Shepherds but there is also a Great Pyrenees, Akita's, Rotties, and some other breeds and a few mixes as well. 

I spoke to Neisha and she said the best way to communicate is via email contact, see below. They also need transport volunteers. Dogs that are not adopted or moved will have to be relinquished to other kill shelters or euthanized. I am trying to convince my hubby that we need one of the 13 yr olds as everyone knows they will not be considered by most people. 

The dogs have until Oct 30. 



***************************************************************************************************** 

Camp Wolfgang near Dallas (Ennis, TX) is closing. Last day in service will be 10/30/2009. They have 198 GSD's there as of this morning, down from >400 earlier this year. They are closing due to decreased funding. It costs over $15,000 per month to keep the rescue open with the number of dogs and type of care they provided. 

The closing is a decision that was difficult, but it is made. So they MUST move the dogs out. They will have NO choices with any dogs that remain when the date comes. 

If you want to send a donation to assit with transport costs that would be much appreciated. Please go to their site at http://www.campwolfgang.org/ to donate. 

Time is of the essence. 

If you know anyone who can adopt, accept a dog into their rescue, or help in any way, contact Neisha Livengood, kennel master at Camp Wolfgang. 

Neisha can be reached at: 

personal email: [email protected] yahoo.com 

phone: 214-755-1627. 

Camp Wolfgang General Address: http://www.campwolfgang.org/

Physical Address: Camp Wolfgang, 6234 FM 879. Ennis, Texas 75119 

LINK TO PF SITE: 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSea...ontact=&name=&shelterid=TX650&sort=&preview=1


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

How are things going with this?

I could probably take a dog until I could find a good home for it depending on the dogs available and I'm in DFW up in Grapevine.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TxRider said:


> How are things going with this?
> 
> I could probably take a dog until I could find a good home for it depending on the dogs available and I'm in DFW up in Grapevine.


I think the best thing to do would be to use the contact information and talk to the folks at Camp Wolfgang directly. They would have more detailed information
on the status of the remaining dogs.

You will have to contact them anyway if you plan on adopting one of the dogs. Let us know when you bring the new addition home. We will require pictures..


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Renoman said:


> I think the best thing to do would be to use the contact information and talk to the folks at Camp Wolfgang directly. They would have more detailed information
> on the status of the remaining dogs.
> 
> You will have to contact them anyway if you plan on adopting one of the dogs. Let us know when you bring the new addition home. We will require pictures..


From the German Shepherd boards this morning they are down to 55 dogs now. Out of about 400 GSD's. The hard cases I guess.

I'll be giving them a call today, if they have one that gets along with submissive females I can handle it.

Seems the local media has run a couple stories on the news a week or two ago, and there has been a good turnout.

Edit: Well one came home with me, Monica a smaller shepherd mix with full on German shepherd markings, but only 45lbs with a little extra curl in her tail. She's heartworm positive so it'll be off to the vet next week to see about treatment.

Only about a dozen dogs left to be adopted, all the hard cases. I felt so bad for one older dog, 7-8 year old shepherd and nothing but sweet, missing the tips of both ears but she was whining and begging at everyone who walked by. If anyone wants a sweet senior girl, she's likely not going anywhere fast.

Hope is friendly enough and she simply does not fight other dogs, but she's none to pleased with a new girl in the house trying to claim me for herself. She starts sounding like monkey when Monica runs up to get petted. I'm leaving them outside to get acquainted and used to each other without me in the middle for a while now.

A couple of families looked at Monica, but the heartworm treatment cost put them off, so I introduced her to Hope (I brought her with me) and brought her home. I'll post some pics later.

I think a few might not be adopted, but it seems out of 400 dogs they will all be taken care of in the next two weeks.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TxRider said:


> From the German Shepherd boards this morning they are down to 55 dogs now. Out of about 400 GSD's. The hard cases I guess.
> 
> I'll be giving them a call today, if they have one that gets along with submissive females I can handle it.
> 
> Seems the local media has run a couple stories on the news a week or two ago, and there has been a good turnout.


Down to 55?!?!???! Wow, that's fantastic news. Let us know how you make out please.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Monica, one of the last dogs available checkin out the new home (gawd she smells like a kennel, pheww..)










Wasting no time sharing Hope's sofa, Hope is not very pleased...










I heard over on the GSD site they are down to 5 dogs as of tonight, and all will be safe.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. She's a beauty!!! 


Awesome news on the remaining dogs as well. Thanks for updating.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Renoman said:


> Congratulations on your new addition. She's a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> Awesome news on the remaining dogs as well. Thanks for updating.


Thanks, she is a cute girl, I'm trying to imagine what she's crossed with. 

Something 30ish lbs with a little shorter heavier muzzle and a tail that curls over it's back.. 

I would have liked to have provided a home for a 7-8 year old Shepherd that was there, a big very light colored girl that was the friendliest dog there. She was whining and begging to everyone who walked by to pet her and let her out.

She's one of the ones left today, her name is Vickie and she's on their petfinders.com list still.

I don't think it would have worked out with Hope though.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

So happy to hear that people are taking in the dogs. That is a lot of dogs!


----------

